# Coleman Dual Fuel Lantern (unleaded gas question)



## Swampfoxoutdoors

I am in the market for buying a new lantern and the standard dual fuel model is on the top of my list. Along with a kerosene model that Coleman also produces. I do have a few nit picky questions about the dual fuel lantern that I am not able to find searching the internet & forums. So I am hoping you guys can help. 

- What octane unleaded gas is best for the Dual fuel Lantern  Standard model?


- I have read in a number of places that burning unleaded gas is a bad idea because it decreases the service life of the lantern. So can anyone please tell me what is being deteriorated on the lantern buy using unleaded gas? Gaskets? Mantle? Gumming of Valves or generator? What?

- How long can a Dual Fuel standard model run on unleaded gas before it "stops" working? 

- Does the Coleman Dual Fuel *Powerhouse* Model run unleaded gas more efficiently than the standard model. 

- What is the shelf life of the Coleman White gas? (I will probably be running this 99% of the time.)

- When you are finished using the lantern on a trip is it best to empty out the white gas or leave it in the tank?

- Any suggestions on a reflector for the lantern? I know Coleman makes a reflector that attaches with a large L bracket to the thumb screw holding on the ventilator. Looks cheap to me. Any experience with that particular reflector? 



Any answers or photos will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sargent

I have had a Coleman Dual Fuel single burner camping stove since 1990.  Works perfectly.  

I never had any intention to run gasoline in it... unless it was an emergency.  That emergency has never happened.

Gasoline is explosive.  White gas is flammable.

I used at least 5 year old Coleman fuel in my camping stove a while back.   No problems.


----------



## elfiii

Sargent said:


> I have had a Coleman Dual Fuel single burner camping stove since 1990.  Works perfectly.
> 
> I never had any intention to run gasoline in it... unless it was an emergency.  That emergency has never happened.
> 
> Gasoline is explosive.  White gas is flammable.
> 
> I used at least 5 year old Coleman fuel in my camping stove a while back.   No problems.



X 2. I have never burned gasoline in my Dual Fuel lanterns. E85 is just as bad for Coleman lanterns as it is for internal combustion engines.

The lantern is an excellent lantern. Keep the pump lubricated and only burn Coleman fuel in it and it will give you boo koo years of reliable service. I wouldn't store it with gas in the tank but that's just me.


----------



## Too-Tall

Try the Coleman compact propane model
PerfectFlow™ Compact Lantern
Model No.2000009033  $30
No pumping just turn on and throw a spark
On low they will burn all night


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

Not in the market for a propane lantern already own one.


----------



## T-N-T

Since there is discussion about it...
I own a propane Coleman.
Why is the dual fuel better?  or is it?

I am just ignorant on the subject.


----------



## lagrangedave

We used Amoco premium forever in them with no issues...............It was called "White" gas. How is their fuel very different?


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

I ended up buying a used Coleman 288A on ebay for less than 30.00 shipped. I have since done some reading on Coleman collectors forms an now understand the difference in Coleman fuel and gasoline. And the cons of gasoline Vs. Coleman fuel.


----------



## Bucky T

I've got one from sometime in the late 90's.  Never burned gas in it either.  Just Coleman white gas.  Works great!  I bought it only because the standard issue original lantern was sold out and the store had 1 of the unleaded ones for the same price.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

TopherAndTick said:


> Since there is discussion about it...
> I own a propane Coleman.
> Why is the dual fuel better?  or is it?
> 
> I am just ignorant on the subject.




I think the Propane is just fine and really the easiest to deal with. But my Coleman Propane lantern just looks and feels cheap. I wanted something more robust and nostalgic.  I have since bought a 288A used like new on ebay for $30.00 shipped ( about what a new Propane model would cost) I have also restored my dads old 220K Coleman lantern.  Both are not high on the collectors list but are great user lanterns. They both throw alot of light and are very ruggedly built. I filled the 220K 3/4 way up with fuel and ran it 3 nights for about 3 hours each night one the one tank of fuel and only pumping it up to pressure on the first night. 

Negatives- of the liquid fuel lanterns over the propane counter parts. 

Fuel cost about $15.00 or so a Gallon which is pretty high in my book. But after using my two lanterns over the past few weeks I now realized that gallon will last a LONG time. 

Messy to fill.  Even with a funnel 

You do have to pump up the lantern. (so it requires a Little manual labor)


Positives- 

Build quality seams to be higher. 

Since I own a dual fuel stove, it now makes even more sense to own a lantern that will use the same fluid. 

Parts are available for most of the older style liquid fuel lanterns so you are able to keep them running longer.  

Seam to run longer than my propane lantern (could be wrong)

also does not leak fuel like my half used propane tanks do at times. 

Can buy or convert old liquid fuel lanterns like my 220K into a kerosene burning lantern which cost less than Coleman fuel. Conversion cost less than $25.00



Have I sold you on a dual fuel lantern yet? lol


----------



## T-N-T

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> I think the Propane is just fine and really the easiest to deal with. But my Coleman Propane lantern just looks and feels cheap. I wanted something more robust and nostalgic.  I have since bought a 288A used like new on ebay for $30.00 shipped ( about what a new Propane model would cost) I have also restored my dads old 220K Coleman lantern.  Both are not high on the collectors list but are great user lanterns. They both throw alot of light and are very ruggedly built. I filled the 220K 3/4 way up with fuel and ran it 3 nights for about 3 hours each night one the one tank of fuel and only pumping it up to pressure on the first night.
> 
> Negatives- of the liquid fuel lanterns over the propane counter parts.
> 
> Fuel cost about $15.00 or so a Gallon which is pretty high in my book. But after using my two lanterns over the past few weeks I now realized that gallon will last a LONG time.
> 
> Messy to fill.  Even with a funnel
> 
> You do have to pump up the lantern. (so it requires a Little manual labor)
> 
> 
> Positives-
> 
> Build quality seams to be higher.
> 
> Since I own a dual fuel stove, it now makes even more sense to own a lantern that will use the same fluid.
> 
> Parts are available for most of the older style liquid fuel lanterns so you are able to keep them running longer.
> 
> Seam to run longer than my propane lantern (could be wrong)
> 
> also does not leak fuel like my half used propane tanks do at times.
> 
> Can buy or convert old liquid fuel lanterns like my 220K into a kerosene burning lantern which cost less than Coleman fuel. Conversion cost less than $25.00
> 
> 
> 
> Have I sold you on a dual fuel lantern yet? lol



All of this makes perfect since to me.  
Problem is, I own a Propane stove and lantern.    So I will burn em till they die.

But I will look into dual fuel on the next one.

I bought a little adapter thing on Ebay that fills my 1 lb propane from my big tank.  I have yet to actually fill any,  I am still gathering the empties untill I run out of full ones so I can do it all at once so to speak.
Not sure if its safe,  but they had a video on the internet saying it was safe.  Sooooo, Im going for it.


----------



## The Longhunter

I have three of the top of the line duel fuel.  I think they are right out $100 right now.  So I've had mine for years.

I have only burned gasoline in one, one time.  That was to make sure it would work.  I used the highest octane available just because that puts of  the most light.

Gas actually will burn longer than Coleman fuel for the same amount of light.  If you burn it at the same "throttle" setting, it burns the same length of time because it is pumping out the same amount of fuel per unit of time.

   I have looked rigorously for it  (white gas) for several years, and I can' t find a retail source.  Chemically coleman fuel it's the same as naptha, it you ever need to buy an emergency supply.  

I have some older lanterns that all we burned in them was gasoline.  Gasoline will operate any Coleman fuel  lantern.  What wears out is the piece call the "generator" which vaporizes the fuel.  That said, it will last a long time before it wears out, and they are easy to replace and available at Wal Mart, Bass Pro and such places.  I've replaced them to improve performance, and they don't go out suddenly.  I've never used one to failure due to gasoline, but my understanding is that it takes several years of normal use, which is consistent with my experience.

I like to the duel fuel versus propane because even with Coleman fuel they are so much cheaper to operate and much brighter.  Also, I know wherever I am, I'm going to be able to find some gasoline.

There is an online blog about converting 220 Colemans to Kerosene,  it's not that hard, it's on my "I'll get around to it someday" list.

There are some recipes on line for denaturing gasoline (taking the alcohol out), which in my opinion should only be used by some one with a genuine suicide wish.


----------



## Mark R

i also have a dual fuel lantern,stove,and pack stove . i have never burnt gas in them tho . but i have burnt the amoco white gas many times in my old green coleman lanterns with no problems .


----------

